# What's the Beef with "Raw" Meat? Need help



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello everyone:
Oscar was put on S/O--Healthy Bladder. He was on it for about 5 months but it seems to me that his coat became dry (brittle toward his back). He then started having problems with his Anal Glands--infection/packed up every 7-10 days. After 3 painful expression and two weeks of antibotics for a 2nd UTI--we agreed with the specialist to have them removed. I got so annoyed after reading the 1st 2 ingridients were BYPRODUCTS of Chicken and Pork--YUK!!! 20 days after his glands surgery, he is still suffering from constipation even though I give him Pumpkin for Fiber. When I mentioned it to the vet that I was switching to home cook meals, he advised against it b/c of his one bladder stone. I've been giving him home meals, but b/c of his constipation, I thought maybe the change is causing it? So today, I just started adding bladder dry "food" to it. I am so scare he'll develop hemoriods from all the straining. When he is pushing for a bowel movement, his anaus looks a little "raw" to me. It's been 20 days since his glands surgery.

*Now this is where I need your unput: **Raw meat is very contraversial and confusing!!!! Some sites say it is Good, while others advise against it b/c dogs' pancrias can't take the extra insulin (?) and claim some dogs have die b/c of Raw meat. The bacteria can grow into a parasite that eats away their organ. One article said a dog's brain looked like swiss cheese with all the holes. *

***I am freaking* out b/c I gave Oscar a little bit of raw meat two days now--a tsp each day--today, he went under the bed--a sign he doesn't feel well--I gave him a little pepto b/c it kills bacterias. After an hour of giving him the pepto, he seem better. 

*So what's the Beef with raw meat?* He was fine when I gave him raw bison but today I gave him like 3-4 tiny pieces of raw serloin. Since reading about the bacteria on raw meat, for now, I'll stick to cooking his Bison, beef and deer meat (if I can find it). I have a hard time in FL finding buffulo (only grounded $10 a pound). I can't afford to eat beef but little Oscar Can . 

*Another question:* *How much Meat do I give him per serving? 1/4 1/2--add *rice, veggies like carrots, pumpkin, string beans, few drops of flaxseed oil, plus I decided to add dry food for healthy bladder to prevent stones. 

:smilie_tischkante: *I am so confused with ALL the different information outthere*. I was hoping some of you can help me with portions. Also, it seems to me like the meat (even bison) is high on fat--it floats to the top (white). Is this good fat? and can their little organs break it down? I've read their tiny liver can't process the fat as humans can. I'm so confused! Can u blame me? One thing for sure: I AM DONE FEEDING HIM THE COMMERCIAL "FOOD" aka: CRAP/JUNK!!!! I'D REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR UNPUT AND PERSONAL EXPERIENCE (s) THOUGHOUT THE YEARS AND WHAT HAVE U LEARNED WHAT NOT TO DO. Furr-love~! Sorry for All the questions--I am that confused! .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm sorry you're going through this rough patch in Oscar's food. And sorry to say I don't know much about it because we're never had the problem.

Is your vet suggesting a prescription dog food? (if so maybe you should try to stick with it for a while)

I've also heard good and bad about raw. But if you're going to use it, I'd find a butcher and get fresh ground meat - or if it's not ground, make sure it's high quality and very fresh. Or what about the freeze dried dog foods they sell? I've tried Stella & Chewy's and they liked it. 

Good luck and I hope you find what works best. I have two dogs that seem to have allergy problems and am working on finding the right food too.


----------



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks! I've read that allergies could be coming from the food. These commecial brands use Fillers (garbage)for volume. It is so frustrating! Good luck with the allergies.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am sure you did not turn his brain to swiss cheese. Personally, I think raw is a great diet, but I dont do it because I dont want to clean up after it and I would feel like I had to bleach Rockys beard after every meal. If I wanted to find out more about feeding raw I would visit Dog Food Reviews, Ratings and Comparisons they have an excellent raw feeders forum. 

I dont mind the occasional piece of raw or raw bone, I think its very good for them.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Hi, if you search this forum you will see many threads about a raw diet. It is a fabulous diet and my two have been on it for 2 years. I don't find the work associated with it any different than with other foods, I still wash the bowls and spoons. My pups don't have long muzzle hair so I don't have to worry about how messy they get. I do brush their teeth and I do kiss them right on the mouth without any worry at all. The people who are scared of raw I don't understand. Haven't they eaten sushi?


----------

